# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  MASTERBOY от Atosa

## atos

Приветик всем!:smile: Вот  и моя первая компазиция, точнее сказать " тема" не моя, мой минус... Нотной грамоты незнаю.... да и много еще чего не знаю:frown:... поэтому прошу оценить и подсказать людей имеющих опыт... :Aga:  спасибо! Песенка эта команды MASTERBOY "feel_the_fire". 
http://files.mail.ru/KFNRRU

----------


## Лев

*atos*,
 Звукорежиссура нормальная :Aga:

----------


## atos

*Лев*,
 Спасибо дружище! Я старался....  :Pivo:  А как остольное? помимо режиссуры?

----------


## Лев

> А как остольное? помимо режиссуры?


Не зная плюса, трудно что-то добавить...

----------


## atos

"Свой среди чужих"
http://files.mail.ru/KII71B

----------


## мусяня

*atos*,
Прости,пожалуйста,нашла вторую композицию.Восстановила :Aga:  


> "Свой среди чужих"
> http://files.mail.ru/KII71B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------

